# Dog Blinds



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Which one to choose ? Hard Core Dog Cave or Avery Finisher Blind. Looking to purchase one of these. Thanks Tracy


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

GHG Ground Force Dog Blind


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

GHG Ground Force


----------



## lpmitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Avery finisher blind is GREAT. It sets up in seconds. It's light. It doesn't take up much space. Get it!


----------



## lpmitch (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.snapfish.com/snapfish/sl...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

I don't know how to post pictures, but click on here to see a pic of my pup sitting in the finisher blind.


----------



## Osage Spider (Aug 1, 2011)

GHG Ground Force durable and fast (see avatar)


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

After a lot of shopping and review reading I bought the GHG ground force.and absolutely love it. Sets up quick even with gloves and seems tuff, packs easy & best of all my dog took right to it. One day last week when no ducks had been moving I could hear my dog snoring inside of it. I keep an old peace of fast grass inside of it when its folded up and it covers it quick and looks good


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

The Avery packs nicely, has good camo, dog likes it, lots of straps for additional natural camo. 3 years and works great.


----------



## Honkers51 (Nov 27, 2011)

Avery finisher is a great blind ,i've had my blind for 3 years now and its holding up tough..Honkers51


----------



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

Rig Em Right Field Bully Dog Blind is the best on the market. Sets up fast, folds down just as fast, durability is second to none. I have had quite a few blinds. Finisher broke half way through season, GHG Ground Force Ultra low & Regular one both good blinds until the bottom rotted out after one season. Tanglefree blind is flimsy and very unstable.

https://www.rigemright.com/modules/cart/product.php?pid=28


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

From what I read about the rig um right, dogs don't like it because they cant turn around in there. It does look like a well made, easy to conceal blind tho...


----------



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

savage25xtreme said:


> From what I read about the rig um right, dogs don't like it because they cant turn around in there. It does look like a well made, easy to conceal blind tho...


Both of my dogs can turn around inside. 8yr old 60lbs/ 11month old 50lbs. But yes I have seen bigger dogs not able to turn around inside. We just taugh them to enter from behind. I have also seen where guys tie the back door flaps together which force the dog to try and turn around inside.


----------



## JTN (Dec 30, 2011)

Finisher is great


----------



## gooseband (Jan 23, 2012)

Finisher is compact (good for walkin hunts),and sets up fast, but if you want a snow cover they dont make one...ground force is a good blind also...


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

In my eyes, the Finisher dog blind is way too tall for good concealment. It does pack up nice but only has one door on it. I prefer the Ground Force blind in the Ultra Low version. It's damn near bomb proof in construction and they last a very very long time. It sets up with one connection in the top of it and folds flat. It works really well set up right behind my head when I'm in my layout blind so the dog can look out either side of the blind and turn around inside it when the birds are working so the dog gets their desired position to mark the birds.


----------



## Neil B (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a GHG Groundforce, and its very simple to use. I did have the bottom replaced though, after it started to rip and deteriorate. I think most of that was from my tall dog trying to sit up while staying in the blind. He sort of jacks the blind frame up, then pushes down on the floor.


----------



## radhiker (Jun 21, 2009)

Avery finisher xtra low


----------

